# Is Hyge really legit HGH?



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been doing a lot of reading on this board and over on another board. On another board, there is a massive concern about Chinese HGH, I read through it and apparently there's no real way to test for HGH, apparently tests can be thrown off using chemicals. It does kind of make sense as China are known for being experts in counterfeiting. However, when I read about Hyge on this board, it seems like lots of people are having good results with it and quite a few mods seem to back it. There's just a few things I don't get, if someone can clear it up then it would be great, I can't post this over on the other board because as soon as I mention chinese HGH I get flamed to fvck.

1) If Hyge is really legit and an IU is an IU, why would anyone still suggest that pharma grade GH is better? I can't seem to find any logic to that. I see it all the time, someone says an IU is an IU and then goes on to suggest that pharma grade GH is still better? Why is it if it's the same dosing? Also some people say it's because of consistency issues, surely if Hyge is real and a licensed lab then there shouldn't be any consistency issues.

2) How can Hyge be so much cheaper than European GH? Surely there's got to be more of a definite answer than it's just because China is cheap.

3) Are lab tests pointless? I was reading that there's no way to test for active HGH and results can be thrown off by certain chemicals. If so how can we be sure that we have real HGH and not rat poison?

I have a few more questions, but this thread is already long enough, if I post more questions, then some users might be put off by the length of this thread.

I really hope I don't get flamed or banned for asking this, thanks in advance.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

it is the most legit chinese made hgh available at a resonable price (source dependant) there are loads on here who use it includuing myself if you do a search someone has doen some peak blood test results and it came out at a reasonable level.

buying HGH is a gamble there is so much bunk gear but if you trust your source and you ahve the money get pharma if you dont get HYGEs and proding you go for the stickess 200iu packs or black tops you are good to go.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Not this again??!!


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

they should put a clause in the rules about asking about hyges etc or a stickie that clears it up...


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

tommygunnz said:


> it is the most legit chinese made hgh available at a resonable price (source dependant) there are loads on here who use it includuing myself if you do a search someone has doen some peak blood test results and it came out at a reasonable level.
> 
> buying HGH is a gamble there is so much bunk gear but if you trust your source and you ahve the money get pharma if you dont get HYGEs and proding you go for the stickess 200iu packs or black tops you are good to go.


Thanks for your reply, I appreciate you taking the time to type it out. I've seen the tests, however as I said before, I'm pretty sure that they don't prove anything as you can throw the blood work off with certain chemicals. One more question, if you believe Hyge is legit, why would you suggest pharma HGH? Surely it would be a waste of money if Hyge is really good to go? Please don't think I'm being rude, I'm just very direct and I'm just curious about Hyge and it's great to hear from someone who's used it.



bigchickenlover said:


> Not this again??!!


Again? So the same 3 questions have been asked on this very board? Please send me the link to the thread? Although I highly doubt these same 3 questions have been asked on this board.



tommygunnz said:


> they should put a clause in the rules about asking about hyges etc or a stickie that clears it up...


This is what worries me. I post valid questions, but because they question the credibility of Hyge, then everyone starts to pretend that these questions are stupid and have already been answered many times. I've read the stickies and no where have these questions been answered. Yeah they should put a sticky up that clears my questions up but they won't as it questions the legitimacy of Hygetropin, which seems to be a forbidden topic on here, it really does make me wonder...


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Going off previous lab tests on here, pharma garde hgh is roughly 2 x more potent then hyge. There are many fakes when it comes to pharma plus it is about 4-6x more expensive (legit pharma that is, not fake omnitropes that sell for the same as hyge) So imo it makes sense to buy hyge and then just double dose it, you save alot of money and have virtually the same effects.


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Going off previous lab tests on here, pharma garde hgh is roughly 2 x more potent then hyge. There are many fakes when it comes to pharma plus it is about 4-6x more expensive (legit pharma that is, not fake omnitropes that sell for the same as hyge) So imo it makes sense to buy hyge and then just double dose it, you save alot of money and have virtually the same effects.


Good post but doesn't it make you worry slighty that Hyge isn't as potent as real pharma grade HGH? After all Hyge is supposed to be a licensed lab that's approved to prescribe it to GH deficient children, it makes me worry slightly that there not equal strength, considering they're both classed as pharma grade HGH.

The only logical reason I can think of for this is that the lab tests weren't for the original Hygetropin. If I remember correctly, the lab tests only tested the .cn version, right?



Efedrino said:


> pls notice that there are some different Hyge Brands arround...i know maybe 5-6 different sortes of packaging only.


Yes I know. I'm talking about the Hygetropin that comes from Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

KRH said:


> Good post but doesn't it make you worry slighty that Hyge isn't as potent as real pharma grade HGH? After all Hyge is supposed to be a licensed lab that's approved to prescribe it to GH deficient children, it makes me worry slightly that there not equal strength, considering they're both classed as pharma grade HGH.
> 
> The only logical reason I can think of for this is that the lab tests weren't for the original Hygetropin. If I remember correctly, the lab tests only tested the .cn version, right?
> 
> Yes I know. I'm talking about the Hygetropin that comes from Zhongshan Hygene Biopharm.


Hygetropin isn't a licensed lab, its a good generic lab, zhongshan hygene biopharm is the licensed lab in china that you're talking about and is pharma grade, hygene hygetropin isn't hygene biopharm they have just stole the name to make themselves look legit and in fairness it has worked for years and people still think its pharma grade even to this day

Hygene, com.cn, .cn = UGL

Biohygene = pharma grade.


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Hygetropin isn't a licensed lab, its a good generic lab, zhongshan hygene biopharm is the licensed lab in china that you're talking about and is pharma grade, hygene hygetropin isn't hygene biopharm they have just stole the name to make themselves look legit and in fairness it has worked for years and people still think its pharma grade even to this day
> 
> Hygene, com.cn, .cn = UGL
> 
> Biohygene = pharma grade.


I'm aware of that lab, however I wasn't aware that Hygene Hygetropin isn't Biopharm. However, I find it pretty difficult to read Biopharm's site. So what HGH do Biopharm actually produce? I don't like the look of their site, something seems a bit off about it. I don't like the way, that you can contact them on a hotmail email, it doesn't seem very professional for a multi-million dollar lab. Do you think it's possible to get HGH straight from Biopharm?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

KRH said:


> I'm aware of that lab, however I wasn't aware that Hygene Hygetropin isn't Biopharm. However, I find it pretty difficult to read Biopharm's site. So what HGH do Biopharm actually produce? I don't like the look of their site, something seems a bit off about it. I don't like the way, that you can contact them on a hotmail email, it doesn't seem very professional for a multi-million dollar lab. Do you think it's possible to get HGH straight from Biopharm?


Biopharm produce legitimate pharmacy grade HGH. I doubt any official company with a GMP license will sell you hgh over the internet, as its illegal. You will either need a prescription or go to a pharmacy in china to get it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hygetropin


----------



## KRH (Jun 30, 2012)

SSJay said:


> Biopharm produce legitimate pharmacy grade HGH. I doubt any official company with a GMP license will sell you hgh over the internet, as its illegal. You will either need a prescription or go to a pharmacy in china to get it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hygetropin


Thanks for the informative reply.

Not long ago I read about them selling HGH to random people, they seemed to have a few untrustworthy employees. I hoping that they still have.

Also don't forget they're Chinese. I've been there a couple of times myself. There's a lot of poverty, they will try and sell you anything, the doctors didn't seem by the book type of doctors. By looking at their website I can tell they're not the most professional lab I've ever seen. It wouldn't surprise me if they do sell it to anyone who contacts them


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

KRH said:


> Thanks for the informative reply.
> 
> Not long ago I read about them selling HGH to random people, they seemed to have a few untrustworthy employees. I hoping that they still have.
> 
> Also don't forget they're Chinese. I've been there a couple of times myself. There's a lot of poverty, they will try and sell you anything, the doctors didn't seem by the book type of doctors. By looking at their website I can tell they're not the most professional lab I've ever seen. It wouldn't surprise me if they do sell it to anyone who contacts them


I just hope it works for you as its a expensive gamble if it goes wrong. Just make sure the website is the legit biohygene one, I ran some tests awhile back and they were based exactly where they should be in zhongsan china, all the other hygetropin labs like hygene and com.cn were coming back in america lol.


----------



## guilhermearmand (Apr 14, 2015)

HI KHR, I really liked your post! it was a very smart way to find out some points.

I have decided to start to take HGH, then went to a source from where I could get some GH recommended by a friend.

I have bought some hygetropin from a Gym store in London, when I came back home and went on-line it didn't work, then I have started to worry about taking GH, went back the store furious, from where I bought the Hygetropin and said I could not verify the code and the guy gave my money back. ( attached pics from the one I bought)

then started doing my research, find out about 192aa replicas, found out about tops, find out about blood tests you can do, deciced to join Uk-muscle and then came to your thread.

I think you have done more research than me, it would be kind of you or someone that knows it could clarify some of my doubts:

if I inject some 192aa ( replicas and go for a blood test it will show it is HGH ) ? anyway I think you never should start a cycle if you don't do a blood test.

do you think injecting a 192aa has any serious side effects?

Do you think you can really get a 191aa without going for a doctor prescription?

you can also be my hero and e-mail me on [email protected] if you understand about GH and want to teach me, we can negotiate....

thanks! your answear will be appreciated.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

**** the hyge and get some ansomome instead... BOOM!


----------

